# Oi here we go again...Beatrice has has starting peeing on herself again



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this ! I hope your vet finds the problem.

Just an idea, could it have anything to do with what she’s eating ? Some foods in humans will make us urinate more, so I guess it could be the same with dogs?

Where does she sleep ? Does she not try to use the pipi pad ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Dechi, Beatrice is on a prescription diet from the vet, I have discussed the vet what extra treats Beatrice is eating beyond the diet, I cannot make any connections at the moment with diet, but I will go over them again with my vet. As far as the wetting and using the pee pads Beatrice floods them. This the first time I definitely know she had an accident in a pet bed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to see this. Panties maybe?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Catherine, I bought diapers already I just want to know why, my heart aches for little Bea. 

I just got off the phone with my vet, they want another urine sample. I am going to bring Beatrice with me tomorrow so I can keep an eye on her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I totally get it that you really just want to understand what is going on. Bea has had more than her fair share of concerns. I hope there are answers that point to an effective management.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Catherine, I hope we can get it sorted out


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Let’s hope it’s the last time. You both deserve a break. I can’t imagine how much this is costing you, on top of everything else you already paid. We really love our pets, don’t we?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Just sending love and best wishes to Bea <3 So sorry you're both going thru this


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Bea. I hope you get a diagnosis!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor you and poor Bea. She has more than her fair share of problems.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOH NOOOO!!! Just when you had a sigh of relief and this happens! Both of you need a definitive answer to Bea's problems and I sincerely hope it is not far off! You are long overdue, for sure!:Cry: Meanwhile, Bea will remain on my "& God bless Bea and make her well" list in my prayers!XOXOXO:love2:


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh poor little thing. I hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We are going to the vet after work, turns out Bea is also peeing more often


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We are home and now we wait for the results of the cystocentesis urinalysis


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I hope you will get answers soon, and improvement for dear Bea. I can't remember if you said her fluid intake had changed thru these symptoms?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Rosenpoos
No she isn't drinking more


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Poor Be a and poor you. I do hope they can find a solution.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I swear for such darling wee poodles, they are sure trying to give you more grey hairs than possessed by a silver Standard poodle!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thinking of you both. Any word from the vet yet?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Catherine, no not yet it will be a few days to culture the sample


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh of course it will take time for culture (duh, I am a microbiologist after all). Were they doing chemistry too?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The whole deal


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This stinks I am waiting to hear the results, they came in today. I called and know the results are in , the vet wants to discuss them with me. 
I am just as afraid they'll something as They'll find nothing that explains what is happening to my Bea


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed for meaningful answers.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll be holding you all in the light. Heal sweet Bea. Hugs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Any news ? I hope their good !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

That was an agonizing wait ....

The good and the bad

No infection at all, all her values are as normal as they can be for a dog with early chronic kidney disease, no crystals, no blood. 

The bad is no answers other than she is suffering bouts of incontinence, I am calling what's happening episodes and this episode lasted like the last, a few days and stopped. Granted Beatrice is still peeing more than she should it's not large volumes and she has stopped wetting herself.

So it's wait and watch, if it keeps happening consider medications Proin or Incurin.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor you, Poor Bea! But hey, look on the bright side, some of those dog panties are really cute!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This is really annoying but at least it’s not anything to make her suffer.

Let’s hope her episodes are very few.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Acckk, I wish there were a more definite understanding of what is happening after all that waiting.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Well it's good that it's not an infection. But how frustrating that there is no definite answer and therefore no clear treatment.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well it's not great not knowing what's causing the incontinence but I find some comfort knowing that I have not ignored something that could have been diabetes, cushings or kidney failure. I was afraid I was going lose her too soon. It might be part of her lower urinary tract disease, who knows *sigh* 

Wait and watch

meanwhile I'm trying to find some panties to fit my girl

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe something like that with an extra sanitary pad added for more absorbency ?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071DBBYY...GH&pd_rd_r=GH40JRWGZPXC7X085QMR&pd_rd_w=rlOjr


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Could it be something like Interstitial Cystitis? I have this and the only way I can control it is with diet - I have to avoid anything that is irritating. I have a list of food allergies and intolerances. Perhaps Bea does too and she's eating something that is irritating her bladder?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd bought a good selection of panties for Noel from Amazon first, then added to her wardrobe from ebay. The panties coming from the East tend to run smaller. I used regular women's liners and pads, cut to fit. The doggie diapers were a fail for us, lots of leakage. The panties just seemed to fit better.

These may not be your style or Bea's, but I couldn't resist a few with the suspenders 

https://smile.amazon.com/Minisoya-P...10529&sr=8-13&keywords=dog+panties&th=1&psc=1

It's frustrating to not have a clear idea why this is happening, but good to know it's not seriously bad news.


----------



## Tami (Feb 19, 2014)

We had a problem with our girl, Kelli, urinating like that. The first time it turned out to be a UTI. Easy fix with antibiotics. The second time she had bladder stones. I wish you the very best outcome.


----------

